# Ceramic CPU's with PURE GOLD Bonding Wires!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Aug 13, 2016)

To All

Here is some pics of some Ceramic CPU's that,I have found to have gold bonding wires.Thank you patnor1011 for answering my question.


P.S There's about 8 pictures so please let me get the first two posts up.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Aug 13, 2016)

last pictures


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2016)

From what I know of Patnor, English isn't his first language and I believe there may be a misunderstanding in terminology between you both. When I read bonding wires I mean the same things that Modtheworld just posted. I also believe that Patnor was referring to the wires from the pins through the ceramic to the point of what we would refer to as the bonding wires. I could be wrong so please feel free to tell me so.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 13, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_bonding


----------



## modtheworld44 (Aug 14, 2016)

Palladium said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_bonding



Palladium

Thank You for the link,I had not ever read that wiki page yet.It had some very good information on it.We're going to loose a lot of gold when all the company's finally end up using copper instead of gold.What will they do to us next,only time will tell.Thank You again for that great read.



modtheworld44


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 16, 2016)

Mod, you will find this kind of wires in nearly all ceramic cpu's. Sometimes they are visible and sometimes they are inside black epoxy like substrate. 
I said that there are no bonding wires in ceramic cpu - I meant ceramic itself, it is similar like with IC - bonding wires do not run the whole length from die to legs.


----------

